# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Giao lưu > Thể thao 24/7 >  Alexandre Pato: Tôi sẽ ở lại Milan tới năm 2014

## thangttmobile

*C**ầ**u th**ủ** ng**ườ**i Brazil kh**ẳ**ng đ**ị**nh anh không h**ề** có ý đ**ị**nh r**ờ**i đ**ộ**i bóng thành Milan vào lúc này và r**ằ**ng anh mu**ố**n* *ở** l**ạ**i ít nh**ấ**t là 3 năm n**ữ**a.*
Tiền đạo Alexandre Pato lên tiếng khẳng định sự gắn bó của mình với những nhà đương kim vô địch Serie A, AC Milan ít nhất là tới năm 2014.
<div style="text-align: center">[IMG]http://www1.bongda.com.vn/data/Image/2011/Thang08/03/Pato(1).jpg[/IMG]​</div> 
Vừa qua, đội bóng của tỉ phú Abramovich, Chelsea đã bất ngờ thể hiện ý muốn có ngôi sao 21 tuổi này. Nhưng có lẽ họ sẽ phải thất vọng khi Pato không hề có ý định giã từ San Siro vào lúc này.

_"Tôi có h__ợ__p đ__ồ__ng v__ớ__i Milan t__ớ__i mùa hè năm 2014 và tôi mu__ố__n tôn tr__ọ__ng đi__ề__u này. Tôi mu__ố__n_ _ở__ l__ạ__i ít nh__ấ__t là t__ớ__i th__ờ__i đi__ể__m đó. Chúng ta s__ẽ__ ph__ả__i ch__ờ__ sau lúc đó m__ớ__i có th__ể__ ch__ờ__ đ__ợ__i có chuy__ệ__n gì x__ả__y ra."_ Pato phát biểu trên Il Corriere dello Sport.

Pato gia nhập AC Milan năm 2007 từ Internacional và đã ra sân hơn 100 trận cho đội chủ sân San Siro. Trận đầu tiên anh ra mắt màu áo mới là vào tháng 1 năm 2008 gặp Napoli.

Pato đã đóng một vai trò quan trọng trong chiến công vô địch Serie A mùa giải vừa qua của AC Milan với 14 bàn thắng.
*Tin liên quan:*
diem san dai hoc cao dang nam 2011 
diem san dai hoc cao dang 2011
xem diem san dh nam 2011 
diem san cao dang 2011
diem san nam 2011
diem san cao dang

----------

